# Best performance part for the money



## ak5.7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got my 04 goat and its stock and i was wondering if someone could direct me to adding some power..idk much about them or engines in general..if ya could give me a link to the best products for the money...thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Best bang for the buck is a drivers mod ~with the ability to use the forums search functions, as most any question you can think of has been answered many times over.


----------



## papaconigs (Aug 12, 2010)

It all depends on how much $ you want to spend. I put a PS1 Procharger on my 05 GTO. With 3" stainless exhaust. I took my car to a chassis dyno, and it makes 512 rear wheel h.p. This car is a real BEAST! the conversion was very expensive, but worth it to me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

OP has a great username! But ya, def search a few threads. Lots of great info here.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> *Best bang for the buck is a drivers mod ~with the ability to use the forums search functions, as most any question you can think of has been answered many times over*.


:agree

I'm on the verge of locking repetitive post.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

That is the best answer to give someone new to a forum "use the search button before asking such questions". So if every one uses the search button and doesnt ask questions, this forum would be quite boring. I've used the search button and unless you ask the magic question, you wont get the answer your looking for. Also most likely his first post was and introduction so welcome to the forum-------danfigg


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have yet to see a search feature on a forum that's anything above a "dumb" search. They're all equally as bad, putting the main emphasis in the first word entered. If you really want to rifle through threads, you gotta use the advanced google search of the particular website, that seems to work pretty good.

But yeah, 15 minutes of reading would have pointed you in the right direction...


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

If your on a budget just slowly do simple bolt ons.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ak5.7 said:


> I just got my 04 goat and its stock and i was wondering if someone could direct me to adding some power..idk much about them or engines in general..if ya could give me a link to the best products for the money...thanks




You are new to this web site and a new GTO owner. As time goes by you will realize that a lot of your questions or concerns have already been talked about and by using our SEARCH feature you will be able to find just about all the information you may need .

Seeing that your car is pure stock. Get rid of the factory air filter and drop in a K&N filter. You will allow you car to breath a little better and it will perform better. 
Or you can swap out the entire air filter system and install a C.A.I [ Cold Air Intake ]. There are several brands to pick from. If you want to take it one step higher, get rid of your factory exhaust system and install Headers and full exhaust. After those basic items, the amount of items you can do to your car are endless and you can go broke real fast. 

Good luck and enjoy your new car. they are great.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

If automatic, Stall converter, Drag radials, tune, full exhaust, Driver mod, Enjoy!


----------



## MountainMichael (May 9, 2011)

*"driver mod" aka, nannys*

Well, this probably isn't much of a first post. But most people coming here have been in forums before and have used the almost universally lacking search engines therein. And throwing in Google a layer above doesn't usually yield squat either. Other than "... OP should have used search engine..." (see below)

As I've searched this forum, the knowledge base is very lacking.

Here is why:

Many or most of the things I SEARCH come back mostly with people posting results of "...OP should have used the search engine... this has been addressed many times over..."

So the knowledge base is pretty much corrupt. Searching only gets you "...you should have searched...". The nagging nanny mentality in that is very tiresome and darned circular. Yes, "circular" meaning "women's logic". Flame away, Gal's. I'm single again and would like the attention! Hardy har. 

Here is a suggestion that would maintain the integrity of the knowledge base instead of degrading it: Instead of posting a nagging/insulting response, why not say something like this:

"Here is a link/pointer to a thread that answers exactly this. Hope this helps and WELCOME to the forum! :cheers" <-- This will make you popular, get you invited to parties and allow you to obtain free brewski's. What's not to like? 

This way, the respondent doesn't sound like a jerk and any future searches that surface this thread will immediately lead the searcher to info instead of another tired idiotic lecture about "the driver mod". 

So I'm paging through the forum one thread at a time since searching is pretty much useless.

And the sickeningly tiresome and repetitive ref to "the driver mod"? Just shoot me in the face six times... then I'll be ok for another 60,000 km. (that's 500 miles, I think.) Back to topic: Lectures make me wanna go supersquirrel hunting. ;-)

Someone hand me my bleeping beer. Pretty please. arty:

OK, I'll go all 'tech article' next time to make up for my first post. If I don't get banned or something! 

Michael

p.s.: After having paged through and read probably close to a thousand threads, my personal opinion is this: When nanny's weigh in saying "...OP should have searched..." <-- as far as what I've found, the OP's specific question USUALLY hasn't been answered before. OR it's so far down the stack as to be irrelevant. For shame. :lol: 

So nannys: STFU!  Oops. I meant, think about your responses. If you can't quickly/easily post a link, then probably it HASN'T been specifically answered yet. Now I admit, that's gonna take a bit more effort than a (very) simple canned lecture. But please consider how much value it will add to the knowledge base!

It may cut down on your post count, though...............


----------



## MountainMichael (May 9, 2011)

*"Respondent Mod"*

I call the above:

"The Respondent Mod".

'k

Back to being banned now...

Hope not. I'm a real GTO lover (3 x 68's when I was a kid; looking 'serious as a heart attack' for an 06 now) and would like to fit in here. Prob'ly should say: Sorry for tilting on my first post.

It's just: It's not my first barn dance when it comes to forums and the same old tired (and frequently undeserved) lectures.

MountainMike

cert'd master wrench, degreed body tech, bla bla. Yeah, really. 

And I can drink like a carp too! Still working on my certification for that, though. 

Party on, dudes.

MM


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Seeing as how this thread has been brought back from the dead for no good reason, i'll add a thought.

Imo gears are a great bang for the buck that seem to never get any mention. They really wake these cars up, and 5th still has some nice pull with 4.10's and a m6. They are a cheap mod as far as gto parts are concerned. I think most are afraid of the install.


----------



## MountainMichael (May 9, 2011)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Seeing as how this thread has been brought back from the dead for no good reason, i'll add a thought.
> 
> Imo gears are a great bang for the buck that seem to never get any mention. They really wake these cars up, and 5th still has some nice pull with 4.10's and a m6. They are a cheap mod as far as gto parts are concerned. I think most are afraid of the install.


So kind of you to say it was brought back for no good reason.

Top of the day to you.


----------



## MountainMichael (May 9, 2011)

Just wonderin'...

Would others agree that "Top of the day to you'" sounds better than:

"Try not to get hit by a bus?"

;-) ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll try to keep it short and sweet. The best single performance mod is a tune but it would be most cost effective if you did headers first and then got a tune. The first mod a lot of noobs seem to like to do is a full exhaust and IMHO is a near complete waste of go-fast money.

Oh, and "Drive fast"


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Long as I've been on this forum this subject has been covered many times. So the search feature works if used correctly. Operator error comes to mind or just plain lazy.


----------

